# Hello, looking for DC beekeepers to photograph



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, you should ask the President's beekeeper. I would love to see if that hive is still alive. I heard the vegetable garden died.


----------



## BearHill (Dec 31, 2009)

What a cool project!

Here's a good article that the Post ran last summer about urban beekeepers in the District: http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/06/02/AR2009060203385.html

And here's a short item that mentions the White House beekeeper's name:
http://www.thedailygreen.com/environmental-news/blogs/bees/bees-white-house-garden-88032302

You may have seen those already, but I thought I'd point you to them just in case.

I can't imagine that the White House vegetable garden is kaput. It was a big success last year, and we've had a really nice amount of rain in the D.C. region this year. And besides, the White House has a staff of professionals watching over its gardens. I sure hope it's doing well, anyway.

Good luck! When you're done with D.C., come to Virginia!


----------



## DCBeePhotog (May 28, 2010)

Thanks so much for your helpful suggestions!


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

DCBeePhotog said:


> Washington DC area l]


Toni Burnham is very well connected to the DC beekeeping community. Find her here as Toni Bee (not sure she posts to bee source much)
http://citybees.blogspot.com/
http://twitter.com/tonibee


----------

